# Phalaenopsis Sogo Perfume 'Sweet'



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 27, 2019)

Phalaenopsis Super Pixie × Caribbean Sunset

I thought I'd share photos of this miniature Phalaenopsis. In my growing conditions this seems to be a semi-sequential. It produces bunches of 3 - 5 flowers at a time periodically on the spike.

The color isn't as great as I'd hoped, but the scent is really nice! It's fragrant until mid-afternoon. It's not a super strong fragrance, but it's pretty. It's like a floral perfume with notable citrus elements.












Full Album


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2019)

cute enough


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2019)

I think it's very nice and fragrant Phals. are a delight. I have quite a few
in spike and it's so wonderful to have the flowers to look forward to in the
next couple of months.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 31, 2019)

abax said:


> I think it's very nice and fragrant Phals. are a delight. I have quite a few
> in spike and it's so wonderful to have the flowers to look forward to in the
> next couple of months.



Most of my Phals are NOIDs that I've been gifted over the years. They're nice because the flowers can handle the indoor humidity and low light, so I can arrange them around the house and enjoy them outside of the grow room.

Granted, most of the NOIDs aren't fragrant, and most of them aren't small growers like this cute little miniature.


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2019)

I grow species and primaries and love them all. I'm not particular or snobby
about NOIDS...well, the Lowes selection is a bit skimpy and often ugly. Since most of mine are mounted, I don't have to worry about repotting much. Phals
are easy to get along with and if I want to fuss, I have lots of Phrags to fuss
over. ;>)


----------

